# Gaggia Baby



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I've got a customer that has a Gaggia Baby from quite a few years ago (10+) and he's quite keen to do an OPV mod on it as all his shots are running too fast. Anybody any experience with this?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Yes - can be done. Can you post up a pic of the machine/generic pic?


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi sorry, hadn't seen you'd responded.

Picture as requested:


----------

